
Attach a Photo to your Transactions - joeyespo
https://www.simple.com/blog/Banking/attach-a-photo-to-your-transactions/
======
businessleads
I took a double-take when I got their email about this just now: "Did you know
that you can use Simple to organize and reminisce?"

Hey BankSimple, I'm trying you out as a bank, not as Facebook, or a cross
between Path and Mint.com.

Just be my bank, not my timeline. (Not that I don't appreciate the feature,
mind you) KTHX

~~~
joeyespo
I think this is pretty nice actually. When I'm re-budgeting, it's a headache
to go back through my text-only transactions and wonder what those odd one-off
transactions are. Descriptions don't tend to add much more, as I tend to
forget the context later. A photo though. That's worth a thousand words.
Immediate recollection + faster scanning.

~~~
businessleads
It was that word "reminisce" that did it. Agree on the utility of the feature,
rubbed the wrong way by banking needing to be warm or fuzzy.

